
Google Has Stored Some Passwords in Plaintext Since 2005 - georgecmu
https://www.wired.com/story/google-stored-gsuite-passwords-plaintext/
======
kerng
I submitted this yesterday and it never got much attention - Google seems to
commonly get a free pass when it comes to security and privacy violations
here.
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19977324](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19977324)).

Hope your post rises to raise awareness - would this be Facebook everyone
would be all over it.

~~~
craftoman
I see lots of people downvoting everything that criticize Google in the
comments especially Golang or Kubernetes, it's like half of the community
works at Google. It's really frustrating but that's what HN is all about.

